# Turmeric



## Bettan00b (Oct 30, 2015)

Can I put turmeric ginger in a betta tank? What are the benefits that they can get from it? Also is it okay to use bay leaves for aesthetic and aroma purpose only?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's an article about leaves in aquariums. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/all-the-leaves-are-brown/ It's important to use leaves from a pesticide-free area.

I would hesitate about putting cooking leaves in there. Fish are very sensitive, and the cooking spices/medicinal spices may be too strong for them. For example, clove oil can be used to put them to sleep for surgery, and too much can be used to put them to sleep if they have a fatal illness. I don't know what ginger or bay leaves would do.


----------

